# Bubbling paint on ceiling caused by damp bathroom floor



## garv19 (Apr 6, 2010)

A six inch oval of paint on my ceiling is bubbling. The spot is directly below our bathroom, specifically the tub. After looking at the pipe crawlspace in our bathroom, I saw that no pipes are leaking (I realized that I'm not a plumber but I did not see anything obvious). However, I found a damp area where the tub meets the floor. When I looked two weeks ago, there was no damp area; however, the shower was used prior to looking at the problem today. I inspected the damp area and noticed a gap in the caulk. I pulled up the caulk, which was damp and very easy to remove. The area behind the caulk is damp in both corners and some of the old tile (original to the house, which was built in 1923) can be pulled up along the tub. I have two kids who love to splash water everywhere when they bathe so I would assume that we have an issue with water on the floor seeping through the caulk. I plan on drying out the area, re-caulking and then taking measures to assure that the water stays in the tub/shower where it belongs. However, I'm concerned with the ceiling and any damage that may have occurred within the ceiling. The walls and ceilings in the this house are plaster. There is no drywall. Since it's seems to be a dampness issue, there is no water leaking from the ceiling and the ceiling is not wet, after fixing the caulk, is it safe to simply remove the bubbling paint from the ceiling, prime and repaint or do I need to have someone come out to cut open the ceiling and replace the plaster? Really hoping to avoid that one!  Any insight would be appreciated. Thank you! kg


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Plaster is a hardy product. If you have no delamination or bulging, you should be able to make a simple repair. After you've sealed the moisture source, remove the bubbled paint and let the area dry out for a week or so. When you're sure the plaster is completely dried out, prime and paint.
Ron


----------



## garv19 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you, Ron!


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> Plaster is a hardy product. If you have no delamination or bulging, you should be able to make a simple repair. After you've sealed the moisture source, remove the bubbled paint and let the area dry out for a week or so. When you're sure the plaster is completely dried out, prime and paint.
> Ron


 I agree with Ron! When I bought my present home, the roof was in very poor condition and had leaked copious amounts of water onto the ceiling plaster below!
Immediately, after gaining posession, I had the roof replaced and after allowing the ceiling to properly dry out! I primed and painted, and have had no subsequent problems!
Plaster doesn't change its state when wetted! Its much the same as concrete!


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Unless there is some real damage that you can see to the plaster, I don't think either that real restoration is required. Repairing that is a secondary issue to fixing the source of the leak...

Once that done, then turn your attention to the round spot; the water than has come through will usually carry with it a number of salts and dirt that will eventually make that stain appear brown. These are water-soluble salts obviously, so to prevent those same salts from reappearing through some water-based paint, you are going ot have to take an extra measure to ensure that in six months - inspite of no further leaks - that spot doesn't ghost back onto the ceiling.


----------

